# Samsung Galaxy S3 updated to 4.3 forgot PIN



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

My friend, has a Samsung Galaxy S3 and set's their OIN every night to the exact same thing. But for some reason, that PIN is not working. Now it's updated to Android 4.3 so most bypass bugs should be patched . It never asks "Forgot PIN?". They and I don't what to have to factory reset. What should we do? I read somwhere that you can install an app that can unlock it on it via play.google.com, go to the website for the app, and click unlock. I can think of many ways why this wouldn't work, but is there an app that would do this without having to hava access to the phone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We cannot help with password issues it is against forum rules.


----------

